# Brewer, Obama exchange tense words over book, immigration at airport



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

*he following is a White House pool report filed shortly after President Barack Obama's arrival in Chandler, Arizona:*
"President Obama arrived in Phoenix at 3:15 pm local time, finding the chilly weather of Iowa giving way to sunny skies and temperatures in the high 60s.
He stepped off Air Force One at 3:28 pm and was greeted by Gov. Jan Brewer. She handed him a handwritten letter in an envelope and they spoke intensely for a few minutes. At one point, she pointed her finger at him.

Afterwards, (I) spoke with the governor.
"He was a little disturbed about my book, Scorpions for Breakfast," Brewer said. "I said to him that I have all the respect in the world for the office of the president. The book is what the book is. I asked him if he read the book. He said he read the excerpt. So."

Read more: http://www.azcentral.com/news/articles/2012/01/25/20120125brewer-obama-exchange-tense-words-immigration.html#ixzz1kWiBFXsA​







​


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Good for her!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Picture says it all, I love it


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

NICE!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

Awesome! I read some of the foolish comments and one person complained that Brewer should respect the office of the President. Sounds like the comments about Tim Thomas. Every American has the right to say they don't like what politicans are doing, even the President. If it's too painful for him or any other pol....get out of office! The day no one voices their dislike for what this socialist is doing to this country is the day we hand over ALL POWER to this loser!


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2012)

trueblue said:


> Awesome! I read some of the foolish comments and one person complained that Brewer should respect the office of the President. Sounds like the comments about Tim Thomas. Every American has the right to say they don't like what politicans are doing, even the President. If it's too painful for him or any other pol....get out of office! The day no one voices their dislike for what this socialist is doing to this country is the day we hand over ALL POWER to this loser!


Remember what Neal Boortz said; "Free speech is meant to protect unpopular speech. Popular speech, by definition, needs no protection".


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

If you pay attention to his body language and speeches he consistently has the habit of tendency of "talking down" to his audience with such common phrases as "now listen up", "listen to me", etc... As if he knows it all and his audience shall submit. The guy has no tact, period. But what do you expect from someone who has never been told no and given a free ride his entire life and a free pass from a glowing media.

They are both heads of sovereign states and she deserves the same amount of respect. He's coming to her field of play.

I don't doubt for a minute that, going into hostile political territory in Arizona, immediately following a State of the Union campaign speech with a lot of unsupported claims, that he may have intentionally tried to get under her skin right away, knowing that (A) through his administration he has basically given the citizens of Arizona, and the Governor, the finger over aliens that the Democrats would love to sign up to vote and (B) If he walked off Air Force One in that smug manner looking for a fight, she wasn't going going to take his BS.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Maybe that was her intent, to blindside him. It's at the point where people just don't care about the office of President, because it's been stomped on viciously by this baffoon who squeaked in. Sure, he's the president, but we all have those lingering thoughts in our head about election fraud, or whether he's even eligible to be in office. I have to say I'd pull the Tim Thomas move, and have no interest in visiting the white house. 

I just couldn't be flat out fake to his guy's face if I met Obama. My opinion of him would outweigh any civility I could have once expressed towards him. 

Jan gains even more respect, because she refused to play the political games and call things as she sees them. Too many illegals? Enact legislation to get them out. Barack is a moron? Tell him to his face.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

If their postures were reversed or if it was a democratic governor and Bush the liberals would be cheering wildly. It seems a bit too passive aggressive to give a hand written note with the intention of ambushing him just as he got off the plane. I'd be willing to bet that he was miffed that someone would portray him in anything less than a positive light and he said something to her about it.


----------



## GeepNutt (Aug 10, 2005)

FWIW, she certainly appears to have a bigger set than he does......


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Thats because he has none !! GO JAN


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Bush put up with ten times the bullshit with 20 times the class of this fuckin lying pos. When he starts acting like the POTUS maybe he will be treated like the POTUS. I wish she threw a shoe at him.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Wolfman said:


> It IS a pretty cool picture, though.


What would make it even cooler is if she used her middle finger instead of her index finger.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Wolfie makes a good point about the appropriateness od it in public, but anyone who says she disrespected the office needs to go shit in a hat. 

If you believe in our federalist system of government, the President is neither superior nor inferior to a governor--they are simply both executive branch leaders in their respective governments. Thus, he should be granting her office as much respect as he would expect from her, and whether that happened seems to be at issue.


----------

